# Tohatsu 50hp 2 stroke



## Clubhunter (Jan 22, 2019)

Anyone know how to upload a video.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Is this a late model TLDI? does it sound like a squeak squeak squeak sound?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Upload your video to YouTube under Private then copy and paste the link here.


----------



## Clubhunter (Jan 22, 2019)

devrep said:


> Is this a late model TLDI? does it sound like a squeak squeak squeak sound?


Yes it does but only squeaks a couple of times every 20 seconds or so.


----------



## Clubhunter (Jan 22, 2019)

ok here is the link to the YouTube video.


https://youtu.be/-KoBt3zzWr4


----------



## Clubhunter (Jan 22, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Upload your video to YouTube under Private then copy and paste the link here.





Smackdaddy53 said:


> Upload your video to YouTube under Private then copy and paste the link here.


Just did.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

It's toast. I can give you $400 for it.

In all seriousness, are you sure it's the motor and not something squeaking on the trailer?


----------



## Clubhunter (Jan 22, 2019)

Sublime said:


> It's toast. I can give you $400 for it.
> 
> In all seriousness, are you sure it's the motor and not something squeaking on the trailer?


It is the motor. I only hear it when idling. It makes the sound when in the water as well. I was trying to figure out if this is common or potentially something that needs attention.


----------



## Clubhunter (Jan 22, 2019)

devrep said:


> Is this a late model TLDI? does it sound like a squeak squeak squeak sound?


2015


----------



## Clubhunter (Jan 22, 2019)

Engine maybe has 100 hours on it.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

mine is a 2014 and does the same thing, has for years. only at idle or moving at idle speed and intermittently. drives me nuts. mine is on a jackplate and stops making the noise when I put it low in the water. its embarrassing when approaching the dock with people around  other than that its been perfect and runs like a scalded dog. hole shot is insane.


----------



## Clubhunter (Jan 22, 2019)

devrep said:


> mine is a 2014 and does the same thing, has for years. only at idle or moving at idle speed and intermittently. drives me nuts. mine is on a jackplate and stops making the noise when I put it low in the water. its embarrassing when approaching the dock with people around  other than that its been perfect and runs like a scalded dog. hole shot is insane.


Glad it’s nothing serious. Mine is the same when it’s in gear it stops. Yours a tiller too?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

yes, tiller motor. mine does not stop when in gear at idle. it stops when I increase rpm's or when I lower the jackplate enough. It may be coming out the exhaust as it stops when lowered further into the water.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

It almost sounds like a lean sneeze in the video. Not terribly familiar with the Hatsu DI. But if Hatsu runs it lean like I’m sure they do it could be that simple.


----------



## Clubhunter (Jan 22, 2019)

devrep said:


> yes, tiller motor. mine does not stop when in gear at idle. it stops when I increase rpm's or when I lower the jackplate enough. It may be coming out the exhaust as it stops when lowered further into the water.
> View attachment 140296


How do you like the low water pick up from Bob’s Machine Shop?


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Clubhunter said:


> How do you like the low water pick up from Bob’s Machine Shop?


I can’t answer for @devrep, but being in the industry I have installed 1000’s in the last 20+ years and they work great IMO! A must for running shallow and all jacked up! Either a Bob’s or one of @Smackdaddy53’s will be going on both my boats if I don’t go jet on one of them!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

JC Designs said:


> It almost sounds like a lean sneeze in the video. Not terribly familiar with the Hatsu DI. But if Hatsu runs it lean like I’m sure they do it could be that simple.


pretty sure its not a sneeze.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Clubhunter said:


> How do you like the low water pick up from Bob’s Machine Shop?


it works really well. A must have with a tunnel hull.


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

devrep said:


> it works really well. A must have with a tunnel hull.
> View attachment 140298


That's awesome. How much did that cost you?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I think it was around 400 bucks turnkey including paint. prices are on their website. you can buy the casting for like 150 or so and do it yourself though.


----------



## Clubhunter (Jan 22, 2019)

devrep said:


> it works really well. A must have with a tunnel hull.
> View attachment 140298


That has some serious water intake. Is that how it comes from Bob’s?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

if you order that model. they have another one with only the top intakes. they say if you're in mud a lot then the bottom intakes can be a detriment.


----------



## Davo406 (Jul 27, 2013)

It’s air coming through the air filter. On my 40 it chirps


----------



## Clubhunter (Jan 22, 2019)

Davo406 said:


> It’s air coming through the air filter. On my 40 it chirps


We’re you able to fix it or is it no big deal?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Davo406 said:


> It’s air coming through the air filter. On my 40 it chirps


chirps is a good description. mine chirps also. it's my only bitch on this motor.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

g8rfly said:


> That's awesome. How much did that cost you?


$650 according to their catalog.


----------



## Davo406 (Jul 27, 2013)

I didn’t worry about it.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Sublime said:


> $650 according to their catalog.


I don't remember it being that much but ok.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Davo406 said:


> I didn’t worry about it.


how did you figure out that its air coming thru the filter? I thought there was just a mesh screen over the air intake. I guess I need to look again.


----------



## Davo406 (Jul 27, 2013)

There’s a clear “filter” towards the back stbd side. It has an open end that pulls air in. If you plug it, the engine will stall. That opening causes the chirp


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

now I'm wondering why it didn't do that when it was new. time for some tinkering I think. thanks!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

that's the air intake filter for the air compressor. I'm guessing the chirp is from the compressor and we are just hearing it thru the intake hose. hmmm. doesn't explain why the chirp stops when I drop the motor down further in the water.


----------



## Kennerman (Oct 3, 2019)

Is there a flap in the air passage that opens totally wide when running hi rpm but then oscillates when idling?


----------

